# Land's Inn Outing April 5th



## Shoeman

Good to go. Plenty of rooms available

Anyone planning on attending this event, please post in this thread and give us an idea how many rooms will be required.

Land's Inn
Ludington. Corner of SB US 31 and US 10

For some of the new members, the Land's Inn proximity to the PM, BM, the White and rivermouths/beaches, make it ideal for many fishing styles

Costs: $35 for regular rooms and $45 for livewells
There is a full service bar and restaurant on the premises

We will post detailed directions and the phone number for reservations at a later date.


----------



## broncbuster2

Think you people can put up with my intelegence and good looks for both weekends, wife says i can go to both..........LOL


----------



## quix20

inteligence and good looks?????

oh, thats right the sweet adelines are going to be there arent they? LOL


----------



## stelmon

Well, I am open for both weekends. Have not sold the truck yet so if anyone has extra space in there car to get me up there, I would appreciate it.


----------



## solasylum

Ok.....I'm not available to make on the weekend of the 29th (what I voted for) but am wide open for the weekend of the 5th!!

Hunter333....which weekend you going?

Scott


----------



## Hunter333

Scott, I am looking at the 5th.


----------



## solasylum

Kurt....if you want to split a room let me know.

Scott


----------



## Shoeman

I will try to make both weekends. 


Gotta make up for our dismal fall run


----------



## mechanical head

I'm also going to try and show up both weekends.


----------



## solasylum

Ralf....still looking for that initial drift boat trip!! If you have room one of the days let know!! I'll bring munchies/beer/gas money/stripper....whatever it takes!!

Scott


----------



## Shoeman

We'll do it yet. Maybe even before the outing. I can hear the river calling me as I type this.  

My boat may be spoken for the 5th weekend. Got an invite to fish some "uncharted waters", but let's play it by ear.


----------



## Mags

If all goes well, looking to go up on early on Friday and come home either Sunday evening or Monday. Probably will pier fish since I'm not familiar with the rivers around there. We'll see, though.


----------



## solasylum

Hell yeah Ralf!! I am open for whenever/wherever!! 

I'll be in Pentwater this weekend hoping for some steel through the ice. Hopefully this melt will get things going!!

Scott


----------



## Shoeman

I was in touch with Art (Steely Head) and we may try the Mo the following weekend if the weather permits. Maybe we can get together for that. I feel like Mechanical Head. Haven't fished open water since Xmas. I'm chompin' "big time"


----------



## solasylum

Thanks Ralf!! Whatever works for you works for me!! I am wide open to a drift almost any weekend. I consider the White River my home water so if you ever need a partner let me know. I fish the Muskegon quite a bit as well but is down in the lower frog water.

Shoot me a pm sometime and we can hookup.

Where you headed this weekend?

Scott


----------



## gunrod

I just received an e-mail from CO Steve Converse. Here is the info on the upcoming Big Manistee River Watch Program. 



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We are looking at the weekends of March 29 & 30 and April 5 &6. As always we are open for comments on ways that we can improve or change the program. Like last fall fishing while working will be allowed. Also if there are any new people interested in the River Watch Program we will be providing a training session in the mornings of the River Watch.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Keep this in mind for this spring. If you guys plan to fish in the Tippy to Sawdust area, please consider joining...we need all of the people that we can get.


----------



## ag2053

Count me in! Paul and I are new to steelie fishing, so it should really be interesting!

Barb


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Put me in for a livewell room for Saturday night. I'll have my wife, 2 daughters (2.5 and 5 years old), and pooch joining me. I will have a recreational pass and hope to acquire a fishing pass before then. Tim


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Hey Shoeman I am a newbe to the site.To give you my history I live to fish Lake Michigan(from Muskegon to Frankfort) and also Saginaw River and Bay.I have a deep V 16' equiped with canopy curtians riggers radio etc. Which bring me to my questions. 
1. Will anyone be fishing the big lake?
2.What is a room with livewell?
3. Are many of the wives coming or is this a guy thing?
4. If I cant find a fishing partner is anyone intrested in fishing the big lake?
5. If it is mostly river fishing is my boat to big?
6. If I wader fish what equipment do I need to bring?
Sorry for all the questions but am intrested in at least one weekend and mabie both. Please let me know.


----------



## chromium

RCH,
Shoeman is out fishing today. I'll try to answer your questions:



*1. Will anyone be fishing the big lake? *
Not likely. Some will be surf fishing from the pier in Ludington and other places though.

*2.What is a room with livewell?*
Livewell = Hot Tub in the room. Lands Inn does have a BIG hot tub in the pool area too.

*3. Are many of the wives coming or is this a guy thing?*
There are a few wives coming, and some kids. I think more wives come every time we go.

*4. If I cant find a fishing partner is anyone intrested in fishing the big lake?*
I can't answer this one. You'll find a partner to river or pier fish with, that's what this is all about.

*5. If it is mostly river fishing is my boat to big?*
I would say that your boat it not suited for the rivers we will be fishing. (Manistee, White, Pere Marquette)

*6. If I wader fish what equipment do I need to bring?*
Waders, warm clothes, Spinning rod suitable for Steelhead, Skien, Spawn, Wax Worms.........etc.

I hope this helps.

John


----------



## stelmon

Count me as a probably no show I have a money problem and won't know til either tonight or like the day before the outings. Man, I was hoping to go to both but looks like I won't make any


----------



## Hunter333

Fight the goo dfight Stelmon!!! There is always a way


----------



## Steve

Looks like I'm going to make this one (April 5th, Friday night through Sunday morning). I have already talked to Chris about reservations. My wife and two kids will be joining the festivities. If the weather is nice, and the water not too high, my oldest son may fish from my boat.


----------



## solasylum

Hunter333 was sharing a room at the Land's Inn with myself to cut down on the cash outlay!! Unfortunately he is now unable to make it to the outing. If anyone needs to cut down on expenses and wouldn't mind sharing a room I have a spot availabe. NO HANKY STUFF!! 

Anyone interested let me know. Either reply or send a PM.

Scott


----------



## No Threat

I will be arriving Fri. night with the wife and all the kids. Sat. we will hang around at the pool and relax. Sun. is fishing day for me. Looking forward to seeing familar faces and meeting some new folks as well.

Jeff


----------



## solasylum

Still looking for someone to share a room. If not, I am probably out.

Let me know if interested.

Scott


----------



## Shoeman

> _Originally posted by solasylum _
> * NO HANKY STUFF!!
> 
> Anyone interested let me know. Either reply or send a PM.
> 
> Scott *


That rules me out.  

I'm sure someone will respond. Everyone's strapped this time around. I'm bunking up with Chromium, or I would jump on it.


----------



## quest32a

if money is tight you are more than welcome to crash in my room.... i just don't know if my roomate will be there also, but if you need a place don't hesitate to let me know!!


----------



## deerhunter08

stelmon you are more than welcome to stay with myself and john, we have room, and it would be free of charge. dont hesitate to let us know. just pm me or john and let us know. you dont want to have to miss out.


----------



## unregistered55

I am gonna probally be there this weekend too..Won't know til the Thursday Before...If I go I will Split a room with someone if they need to cut expenses...but I can't commit til the thursday evening before the outing....


----------



## solasylum

"I'm sure someone will respond. Everyone's strapped this time around. I'm bunking up with Chromium, or I would jump on it."

I am afraid of what you guys are strapped with!!

Don.....if you want to split a room that would be cool!! Let me know when you have a definitive answer. Either PM or reply to this thread.

John.....I may take you up on the offer for the floor space!!

Guess I'll know more as the date approaches.

Still looking for a boat ride or fishing partner as well.

Scott


----------



## Shoeman

Scott
I have a "roomie" for ya, as well as a boat ride.
Elk Call is coming up Saturday and he's bringing my old boat.


----------



## riverboy

I may also be able to share a room Scott! I wont know for sure untill thursday as well though! Im thinking about burning my last vacation day on monday. Will anybody be fishing on Monday as well? I also am looking for a boat ride or a fishing partner!!


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Hey riverboy will be on the big lake weather permitting.Dont know yet if I have room will keep ya posted.


----------



## riverboy

Rat City

Hey thanks but Im more of a river kind of guy!!! I guess thats why Im riverboy!!! LOL!!!! I dont have the gear or the knowledge for the big water!


----------



## solasylum

Ok....thanks Ralf!! Sounds like I am roomin' with Elk Call!!

Scott/Don....perhaps you guys can hookup for a room?

Thanks for the boat ride Ralf!! Should be a blast with good timing to boot!!

Scott


----------



## Shoeman

Chromium and I will be there through Monday. Not sure where we're fishing yet, but you're welcome to join us.


----------



## elkcall

Scott , Got you covered for Sat.. Due to recent developments we won't be staying at Land Inn (Sat) Shoeman will contact you with details. Give me an e mail for friday night.
Elkcall


----------



## Hunter333

As solasylum stated, I will be unable to attend this festivity  You guys have fun and remember me when you are dividing all of the days catches. Scott can drop it off to me on his way home


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Went to lands inn this weakend. Weather was cold but met some of the guys friday nite and had a good time. Didnt try fishing because a cold crawled into my left ear. Did go driving and heres my report;
Ludington has ice on the piers and no docks in yet but the park on washington st is open. No one fishing.
Manistee has ice on piers docks are in and no one fishing.
Manistee Lake couple of boats fishing.
Manistee off 55 half dozen cars parked. No report.
High bridge landing packed. Lots of boats.
Tippy dam crowded.Talked to two guys they had one steel and said there gettin them them.


Will be there friday nite. Hope to fish the big lake and need a partner. Have all the equipment to set 8 lines


----------



## Kevin

Just got my room, all they had left in non-smoking was a livewell, so I will have to tough it out.
I do have a little other business to attend to up there but I am really looking forward to running into some of you folks.
I will be up Friday night through about a 1/2 day Sunday.
See you there!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I'll be up with the fams Sat am after breakfast. I may bring my pole in case I think of somewheres to fish Sun am until checkout. Humor me maybe I'll bring the boat if the weather is nice.


----------



## Steve

I'll be there Friday night. I'll talk to everyone then. Looking to pair up with somebody to spot boats.


----------



## Whit1

Tim,
Humor! Humor! Humor!


----------



## kingfisher2

I'll see everyone at the Land's Inn Saturday evening!!!

Marc


----------



## stelmon

Marc, 
Leave those fish alone 

I am trying to get up there this weekend also. All I have to do is:

Get everything out of my room
Paint
Do my project for enviromental science
Clean truck to sell possibly this weekend
Clean dirty stuff
Apply for new Job
Return pop bottle

I also have to work from 5-10:30 every night except friday. I think I can do it. 

Guess I better get to work

Wish me luck


----------



## quix20

dan just one pop bottle?? not gonna get very far on that!!


----------



## stelmon

bottles


----------



## deerhunter08

its ok dan we all have had to take back that one bottle. hope ypu get it all done like to see you up there. maybe this time we can sneak you in the bar. lol


----------



## chromium

> _Originally posted by stelmon _
> *All I have to do is:
> 
> Get everything out of my room
> Paint
> Do my project for enviromental science
> Clean truck to sell possibly this weekend
> Clean dirty stuff
> Apply for new Job
> Return pop bottle
> 
> *


Just stay out of those brownies Stelmo.


----------



## Shoeman

Just say NO

lol. I want that recipe.


----------



## Mags

We're going up on Friday morning, me and the Mrs. that is. I wanted a regular room, she wanted one with a livewell. Guess who won? I better find my snorkel or at least a couple of extra long straws for my ears! 

Where and about what time are folks meeting up Friday evening? Red Wings playing in the evening, too. Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Rich(Mags)


----------



## stelmon

> _Originally posted by Shoeman _
> *lol. I want that recipe.  *


it's a secret recipe, you can't have it 

but I will share with you


----------



## unregistered55

Ludington Weather Thursday Night to Monday:

Tonight: Cloudy with snow, sleet or freezing rain. Low 31F. Winds E at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of precip 70%.

Tomorrow: Cloudy with snow, sleet or freezing rain. High 38F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precip 70%.

Tomorrow night: Snow, sleet or freezing rain in the evening tapering to snow showers late. Low around 25F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precip 50%. About one inch of snow expected.

Saturday: Chance of late day snow showers. Highs in the mid 30s and lows in the upper teens.

Sunday: More clouds than sun. Highs in the low 40s and lows in the upper 20s.

Monday: Windy with snow, heavy at times. Highs in the mid 30s and lows in the low 30s.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Whit, humor? 

Dan, did that last weekend and I think I might want that recipe too. Maybe you could post it in the recipe forum to share with all of us though.

Don, the weather sounds about right. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend. Anyone bring spouses. Fishing for me has been been slow with spouses. I may try spawn or waxies next time. lol

BTW my oldest daughter will be BIG 5 next week and considers this trip her birthday hotel. Let her have it please. Maybe I'll have to get a cake too for Saturday too. How many are we expecting roughly?


----------



## Steve

My wife and two boys will be there. The weather forcast sucks. Sounds like a repeat of the December outing.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Count me out the weather sucks and so do my sinuses.Sorry to miss you guys will see ya at another outing. If ya get ouy fishing catch some big ones and be safe


----------



## Kevin

Stein, 

I am leaving my wife and kids home this time. Too bad it worked out that way this time, because my oldest daughter also just turned 5 in March (my other daughters are 2 and almost 4), so your daughter could have had a couple playmates this weekend.Oh well, next time; hopefully in warmer weather.

Anyway, see you up there.
Kevin


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Kevin, that is too bad. My youngest is 2 1/2 and we will be spending our Saturday poolside in case you change your mind.

Tim


----------



## Steve

My kids will be at the pool as well.


----------



## jeremy L

everyone be very careful. Driving will be very dangerous. there may even be road closures. link for weather forcast:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/forecasts/MIZ037.php


----------



## solasylum

Cool......the Red Wings will be on while having some brews.

I am headed up Friday afternoon and may hit the White/PM on the way. Anyone want to hookup? If so reply or send me a PM.

I'll probably be hitting the bar about dark thirty or shortly thereafter.

See everyone there,

Scott


----------



## Shoeman

Just got off the horn with Gunrod.
He's not a painting good picture of success.
So far he's hit several rivers, including the BM without much success. It seems that some bucks are moving in, but hardly any hens. This additional cold snap may retard the run another couple of days. He hasn't spotted any abundance of beds either. This leads me to believe that our major run has yet to come. (Hopefully while I'm there..LOL)


----------



## ZobZob

Hey if any of you guys make it out to Big M we could meet up. I will be at the dam but if anyone has a spot in their boat I wouldn't think twice. I'll be staying up in Brethren though.

Zob


----------



## Steve

Let me see now, it's breaker #5 right?  Now if somebody will just tell me where the breaker box is.......


----------



## chromium

Can't miss it.....it's at the end of the bar. LOL


----------



## unregistered55

Ok, unless things change I am scheduled to work Sat from 3pm to 11:30pm...So if that doesn't change then I am not gonna make it


----------



## Shoeman

That's too bad.
Work always seems to get in the way of our fishing.  

I hope to take my dad up next weekend. If you decide to make it up then, maybe we can spot each other.


----------



## Whit1

Tim,
In an earlier post you mentioned something about humoring you............so I did!

Boys, we just drove home from GR and from Reed City on it was freezing rain on US131. Cadallac was getting nasty. The same is true up along the lakeshore.

I'm going to try to get down there for a few hours on Sat. evening. We brought my mom home with us for a few weeks, so my time will be a bit stretched. She's a fishing wife though and understands........LOL!


----------



## quest32a

im leaving tommorow morning and heading up..... going to fish on the way up, hope to get some more fresh eggs. see ya there!!


----------



## stelmon

Well, I guess I am out also. There is interest in my truck and I have an appointment with a customer tomarrow and a few during the weekend. 

Hey Don, let me know if you want to hit the local watering hole either today around 8:30 or tomarrow. I know I will probably be there in the AM for a little bit.


----------



## Neapolis

I had hoped to make it up, but I didn't get back from Florida until late last night. I still had hopes of unloading the camper this morning and making it up for the weekend, but I awoke this morning to a freezing rain and my blood is still too thin from 3 Months in the sun  It sounds like the weather up there is a lot worse.

Maybe I can get everything unloaded yet today and make it up Sat night for a drink at least and some fishing Sunday.


----------



## Shoeman

Dale, 
I can see you did 2 things wrong.
1; You could have brought some warm weather with you.
2; You could have stayed another week.

Either way, welcome back. Hope you didn't sell all your sweaters...LOL


----------



## fishinDon

Well, i really hoped that this was going to be my first outing, but the weather has put a damper on my travel plans. Can't take a chance on driving on a half inch of ice with my daughter in the back seat!

Good luck to all this weekend, i'll have to meet all of you at the next outing. Maybe this weather will break by May! 
fishinDon


----------



## ag2053

I'm out too. We have power at work but not at home. Looks like we are in for alot more bad weather this weekend. I can't afford to waste my fishing trip money on days that I won't want to be on the water anyway!

Hope those who go have fun and are safe!

Barb


----------



## Kevin

They're droppin like flies!
From the looks of things, I may have the rivers and the bar to myself the next couple days


----------



## Steve

My plans still stand as of now. I'm planning on calling the hotel before I leave to see if they still have power. Actually if they loose power during Karioke night that wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Shoeman

I'll be there.  

Nor rain, sleet or a *%[email protected]! ice storm can keep me away. I'll just drive according to the conditions. If it takes me 10 hours to get there, so be it. I'm riding in the lap of luxury. 

Amos, save a few for me. 

F T W 

Drinks by candlelight. How romantic  

Though big fella, what's your poison?


----------



## Kevin

Yikes!
lol


----------



## Hunter333

It is wet in Muskegon. I didnt see any of the schools closed in Ludington or Shelby area so it MAY be OK. Be careful out there!!! Oh Steve, it isnt anywhere near as cold as the December Outing, I am still thawing from the ride with Shoeman!!


----------



## Mags

Even though the fishing wasn't hot, it was sure nice to see a few familiar faces and meeting some new folks like Steve, Solasylum, Quest, No Threat and his wife(what a nice family!), and others. For those who missed Steinfishski's performance Saturday night, well, it was something to behold! When ya gonna be on A & E's "Live by Request?" I still want to see ya do "I've Got You Babe!"  A spawnbag rolling contest between Quest and Amos in the bar followed. 

Oh yeah, the fishing. Well at least I got skunked aroung the Scottville area, but I heard a few members did manage to pick up some fish. Glad somebody did! PB, how did you make out on Manistee Lake? Finally found BBT on the way home Sunday afternoon. Very nice. At least I made out by my wife buying me a new Loomis steelhead rod for a birthday gift a couple days early. What a gal!! Stopped by the Croton Dam, fishing was very slow there, too. Oh well, so it goes this time of year. We'll see what this next weekend brings.

Thanks to all and hope eveybody made it home safe and sound. Till next time, and hopefully the fishing gods will be more benevolent.

Rich(Mags)


----------



## POLARBEAR

thanks to everyone for putting this outing together. i had a good time at the lands inn. to much fun. i fished on monday, not sunday.  thanks for the drinks guys. really got me going. i almost sang, but after i saw tim sing i knew i could not top him and didnt have it in me.  maybe another time. i cant wait till the next outing. these things are to much fun and addicting. 

rich, i got blown off the lake. when i headed there i figured i had a good wind to fish near the little river, the wind shifted from the north east and it was terrible. white caps... muddy water all the way to the launch by the time i pulled out.


----------

